# FreeBSD and HDMI TV



## bangmyhead (Apr 16, 2021)

Hello, I am going to work in this days from my home, so I am taking to my home the CPU only. I wonder if it will work with my TV that has HDMI since I do not have a Display in my home.
Will it work or I need to add some other driver or software? I am asking now since at this moment I have the chance to install what ever I need before going home. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Argentum (Apr 16, 2021)

bangmyhead said:


> Hello, I am going to work in this days from my home, so I am taking to my home the CPU only. I wonder if it will work with my TV that has HDMI since I do not have a Display in my home.
> Will it work or I need to add some other driver or software? I am asking now since at this moment I have the chance to install what ever I need before going home. Thanks in advance.


That depends entirely on your video card model - does it have HDMI output?


----------



## bangmyhead (Apr 16, 2021)

Argentum said:


> That depends entirely on your video card model - does it have HDMI output?


Yes it has


----------



## balanga (Apr 16, 2021)

Check your CPU to see if it has an HDMI port... Some only have a Display Port port in which case you would need a DP<->HDMI cable.


----------



## bangmyhead (Apr 16, 2021)

balanga said:


> Check your CPU to see if it has an HDMI port... Some only have a Display Port port in which case you would need a DP<->HDMI cable.


The CPU has HDMI Port


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2021)

Then simply connect the HDMI port of the computer to the HDMI port of the TV. You don't need drivers or anything for that. It'll act like any normal monitor. The only thing that might happen is that you may need to fiddle with the TV settings to "fit" the screen onto the TV. Most TVs will turn on overscan or resize the picture (even if you set the TV to 16x9).


----------



## bangmyhead (Apr 16, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Then simply connect the HDMI port of the computer to the HDMI port of the TV. You don't need drivers or anything for that. It'll act like any normal monitor. The only thing that might happen is that you may need to fiddle with the TV settings to "fit" the screen onto the TV. Most TVs will turn on overscan or resize the picture (even if you set the TV to 16x9).


Thank you SirDice, nice to see you around after so many years.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 16, 2021)

bangmyhead said:


> I wonder if it will work with my TV that has HDMI since I do not have a Display in my home.


One of my FreeBSD machines uses this motherboard (*ASUS N3150I-C*):






						N3150I-C｜Motherboards｜ASUS Global
					






					www.asus.com
				




... and HDMI output works very well. Its FreeBSD 12.2 at the moment.

The HDMI output works out of the box even without* i915kms.ko *module.

Of course it also works with *i915kms.ko *module and with X11 graphics.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Argentum (Apr 16, 2021)

bangmyhead said:


> The CPU has HDMI Port


You can also check `sysctl sys.class.drm|grep HDMI`


----------



## bangmyhead (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you all


----------



## vermaden (Apr 16, 2021)

Argentum said:


> You can also check `sysctl sys.class.drm|grep HDMI`


This only works with* i915kms.ko* loaded?


----------



## Argentum (Apr 16, 2021)

vermaden said:


> This only works with* i915kms.ko* loaded?


Works with *DRM loaded.* With Intel and AMD GPUs.

One can also run `dmesg -a|grep drm` afrer boot and see the ports.


----------

